# Clutch Opinon Q:



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

In your wise opinons, do you think that my Clutch Masters Stage 1 clutch will be able to handle slicks? According to their website, this clutch has a holding capacity of 70% over stock. Since I don't really know what stock is, I have no clue of how to add in my 190whp and 185lb ft. @ 7psi into that equation. So If I ran on slicks and launched at approx. 4500 to 5500rpm, do you think my clutch would be okay, and I'd still be able to make it home after 2 passes or maybe 3 at the most on a given night?

Please lay your forced induction high hp opinons on me...


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2002)

All i can tell you for sure is that when I had my NX with a stock DET, I had a Clutchmaster Stage 1 clutch. It gave out within a couple months of normal driving, and I never ran the car on slicks. The one time i took it to the drag strip it started slipping so badly I had to stop racing. 

And that was the second clutch they did for me, the first one I got had a warped disc, the second one was apparently just crap. So I never got a Clutchmasters clutch again after that.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Interesting. I've been running my clutchmasters clutch since january, and never had a problem. Even after at least 4 appearances with multiple passes at the strip. Either I got lucky, or you got shafted!


----------



## vrux (May 13, 2002)

I've never had anything but good luck with my ClutchMasters stage 1. I'm now running a T3/TO4E. My clutch has 50k miles on it before I made the switch to turbo. It now has about 100 miles on it with the turbo. 70% over stock on a DE ~ 229.5 lb-ft torque. Call ClutchMasters is you want to know for sure.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Holy shit! As obvious as it is that I should call the company, it never occured to me. Now I feel like such a moron. I'm going to call them.


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

what kind of slicks?


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Just slicks in general. Hopefully some nice wrinkle sidewall slicks.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Just got a reply back from Clutchmasters. With my whp and torque, etc etc, they say it may slip at the track on slicks.


----------

